

Limits of populist technologies: Iranian crackdown - siavosh

As the recent Iranian elections and the crackdown that follows is showing, autocractic governments seem to have the upper hand in simply blocking sites like Facebook and bringing down text messaging during times when they could be of most use in organizing the opposition. Are we seeing the real limits of democratizing technologies vs oppressive regimes or are these limits just waiting to be hacked?
======
siavosh
A good counterpoint:
[http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2009/06...](http://andrewsullivan.theatlantic.com/the_daily_dish/2009/06/the-
revolution-will-be-twittered-1.html)

